# Any rides in or around Rancho Cucamonga?



## gradisco le bici (Apr 1, 2007)

I am new to the area and am just wondering if anybody knows of any rides near Rancho Cucamonga, Upland, Ontario California?


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

gradisco le bici said:


> I am new to the area and am just wondering if anybody knows of any rides near Rancho Cucamonga, Upland, Ontario California?


i ride in upland...not a very fast rider though


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Besides Glendora mountain road I would just go to Redlands to ride. It seems to be more bike friendly then the area your in. You could also head down to Corona at Green River and ride the bike trail to the beach and back.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You don't have to be limited to the Cucamonga area--you have access to the Metrolink system, which runs 7 days a week on the San Bernardino, Orange Co. and Inland Empire-Orange Co. lines. Take the train down to, say, the City of Orange and ride down through Tustin, Irvine, Laguna Niguel and into Capistrano...grab some fish tacos at the stand near the train station and eat 'em on the train on the way home. (Schedules and route info at www.metrolinktrains.com.) ...or ride west through Rialto, Claremont and so on to Pasadena, then down to downtown L.A., and take the train back from Union Station. 

I'd also second the recommendation of the Santa Ana River bike path--it's virtually all flat, but the onshore headwinds can provide a good workout. Not to mention that as the weather is getting warmer, the (two-legged) scenery when you get down to Huntington Beach can be quite gratifying....


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

My club is based out of RC, we have training rides every Tuesday & Thursday evening with some real fun rides on Saturday and Sunday. Open to all though, you don't have to be a member to ride with us. No one gets dropped and we usually break into two or three groups based on how fast you want to ride.Wide range of riders. Mostly recreational riders. Come on out and give it a go, I think you'll have fun. Here's a link to our site.

http://www.cyclingconnection.org/


----------



## calrider (Oct 11, 2005)

Take Duncan Canyon road (fontana?)which runs along the 15 on the westside to Sierra - go straight up Lytle Creek Road to the end - or if the road is open go east to Glen Helen, Devore, under the 15 at Kenwood, up old route 66, on the 15 for a mile to 138 west for a mile take a left to Wrightwood or take the 138 east to Victorville/Barstow
Also Baseline west to Euclid to Mt Baldy Road and UP


----------

